# Bin auch ein Neuer



## Ritzetelli (28 Nov. 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!
wollte mich auch kurz vorstellen!
Bin seit einigen Tagen reg. und fleissig am lesen bzw. stöbern.
Als ein "private-paparazzi" bin ich laufend auf der Suche nach Promis.
Und manchmal fallen sie auch per Zufall vor meine Füsse
Im Dez. 2007 stand auf einmal eine ganz süße vor mir und flirtete
wie eine Weltmeisterin!!!Paris Hilton!!!in Berlin.
Also Augen auf und immer Digicam dabeihaben.
LG Oliver


----------



## saviola (28 Nov. 2008)

herzlich Willkommen und viel Spass im Forum.


----------



## Ronja (28 Nov. 2008)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen. Hast du die Bilder von dir schon wo gepostet? (also deine Razzifotos)


----------



## General (28 Nov. 2008)

Hallo Ritzetelli sei uns herzlich Willkommen :thumbup:


----------



## Tokko (28 Nov. 2008)

Willkommen bei uns.

Ein interessantes Hobby hast du da. Ergänzt sich ideal mit unseren kleinen Forum.

Wünsch dir viel Spaß beim stöbern.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## maierchen (28 Nov. 2008)

Jo wilkommen hier und hab Spaß!


----------



## harryhirsch (29 Nov. 2008)

halli hallo


----------



## Buterfly (29 Nov. 2008)

hallo Ritzetelli,

wünsche dir viel Spaß hier und bei deinem schöne Hobby


----------



## Ritzetelli (29 Nov. 2008)

*Dankeschön!!!*

Vielen Dank für die vieeeeeelen Antworten.
Hat jemand zufällig auch das Autogramme-Sammeln als
Leidenschaft???
LG Ritzeteli


----------



## Katzun (29 Nov. 2008)

hallo Ritzetelli,

erste frage, haste denn bilder wo du mit paris geflirtet hast?:drip:

herzlich willkommen unter gleichgesinnten, wünsche dir viel spaß und hoffe auf eine rege beteiligung


----------



## Ritzetelli (29 Nov. 2008)

...ja natürlich hab ich Bilder geschossen!
Werde diese in den nächsten Tagen einstellen!
Diese Frau hat einfach das besondere Etwas


----------



## Ritzetelli (29 Nov. 2008)

hallo saviola! na wie gehts???


----------



## Muli (9 Dez. 2008)

Bilder von Paris Hilton beim privaten Flirt? Da scheint dein Avatar ja schon einiges zu verraten :laola:

Viel Spaß bei uns herzlich Willkommen!


----------

